# Prototype Ball Bearing inlet alve  and slave ball bearing exhaust valve



## cfellows (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is a video showing my new prototyped sliding (now called slave) exhaust valve head. I put this on an existing engine I had which used to use an L head poppet valve arrangement.

This new head uses a cam driven, push rod actuated overhead ball bearing valve, similar to the arrangement used in the Liney Halo radial. The valve stem engages the ball bearing valve on the side, deflecting it sideways and allowing air to flow around it into the head.

The differene between my design and Liney's is, that my head doesn't require a cam to operate the exhaust valve. Instead, my exhaust valve, a second ball bearing, is actuated (closed) by the high pressure air when the inlet valve opens and reopened by a return spring when the inlet valve closes.

This prototype, which only requires one push rod per cylinder, will be used in my stylized model of the Anzani 3 cylinder radial that I'm currently designing. The original Anzani also only had one push rod, operating the exhaust valve, while the inlet valve was operated by atmospheric pressure on the inlet stroke.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTtX6SA9fnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTtX6SA9fnc[/ame]


----------



## Brass_Machine (Oct 4, 2008)

Very very cool. Are you going to release the drawings for it? I for one would be interested in a copy.

Good job!

Eric


----------



## wareagle (Oct 4, 2008)

Chuck, that is a smooth runner for sure. Very interesting concept on the valves.  :bow: I would like to see at least a sketch of how you arranged them if you are inclined to share.


----------



## cfellows (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks, fellas. Here are a couple of drawings. First drawing is with the inlet valve closed in exhaust or freewheeling mode.







Second picture shows the inlet valve opened on the power stroke. The inlet ball valve is opened when it is deflected sideways by lateral pressure from the descending valve stem.






Chuck


----------



## wareagle (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, that is about as simple as it can get unless you are talking reed valves. Very interesting concept! And thanks for sharing!


----------



## black85vette (Aug 14, 2009)

Gotta love the search feature. Just saved me a bunch of time. I was kicking around an idea but this is just perfect for what I wanted to do. Thanks, now I don't have to figure it out.


----------



## black85vette (Sep 20, 2009)

Chuck;

What size ball bearing are you using? Do you have a source for small quantities?

I love the design of your Horizontal Hit & Miss. It is so versatile and a great platform to experiment with. The size is perfect and the parts are not so small.  Thm:


----------



## black85vette (Sep 21, 2009)

Answered one of my own questions today. Stopped by Ace Hardware and found that they have a good selection of sizes in steel balls for about 39 cents each.


----------



## black85vette (Sep 21, 2009)

Diymania  said:
			
		

> Arent there nice assortments of steel balls on ebay as well ?



Yes, but most of the quantities I saw were for 50 or 100 balls and then had shipping also. Same issue with McMaster-Carr.  I just spent 78 cents total for 2 at Ace.  Maybe if I were going to produce 50 valves eBay might be a better deal. ;D


----------



## cfellows (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry I missed this thread earlier. I've used mostly 3/16" balls, although I have 1/4, 5/32, 1/8, and 3/32. You can buy small packages of ball bearings from http://www.smallparts.com

Chuck


----------

